# 1959 Jaguar Mark IV Build - The Partsuar



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 8, 2022)

My mind works in strange and mysterious ways-- just ask my wife.  So I had this set of early sixties middleweight fenders laying around, a set that I'd bought for my '54 Corvette, hoping they would fit (editors note:  they did not).  And I had a nice set of m-weight handlebars, along with a mint Mayweg two-stage front rack.  Well hell, it's almost Christmastime and I have no money or free time, let's build a new bike!

So I found this 7/1959 Jaguar frame on the Book of Face Marketplace.  It's far from pristine, but it's clean.  Was originally a coaster brake model, I'll be converting to 3-speed and hand brakes.






So now what?  Well, I definitely needed a wheelset, and decent ones are not cheap 'round these parts.  And I STILL needed fenders for my 'Vette...

Welcome, Little Red Corvette.  Also found this one on FBM.  It had been for sale for quite a while, assumed it hadn't sold because it's a 'Girls Bike' (also because, as I found out when I disassembled it, the fork is bent).



It's a very original '56 model in remarkably good condition.  I almost hate to canibalize her.

Now I've got a wheelset for the Jag, and a set of fenders I KNOW will fit my 'Vette.  Win/Win.





Almost everything accounted for, except a fork crown, the rear rack, and a teardrop reflector.  Crown in route, the others will have to wait.

Was really wanting to buy an original tank, but the prices are WAY over my meager budget, so a repop version from Bicyclebones will have to suffice.





And not only am I going to need to paint this, because the other chrome bits show some wear & tear, I'm going to have to relic the tank to make it look period correct.  Luckily I do have some experience aging chrome, from relicing guitars.  Anyone have experience painting these badboys?





Hope to do further assembly this next week.  Think I'll wait until the weather warms up a bit to paint the tank.  Looking forward to getting it out on the road!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 11, 2022)

I have your tear drop reflector in very nice condition. PM me if interested shipped USPS 1st class 
Tommy


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 11, 2022)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

You can get a brand new identical piece for $50 shipped. Can you beat that deal by 50%?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 11, 2022)

👍


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> You can get a brand new identical piece for $50 shipped. Can you beat that deal by 50%?



🤔 what deal


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 17, 2022)

Stupid me.  When I bought my frame, the seller basically reneged on including the fork with the purchase, so I had to go and find my own.  Well, I did indeed find one, but the fork I purchased was off a Corvette, which of course never came with a fork crown, and, well you can see where this is going.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 17, 2022)

A few more shots of where things stand.  Need to get the S-A thumb shifter dialed in, and work on finishing the repop tank.  That may have to wait for Spring, because it’s definitely not painting weather right now.





The rear rack should be delivered Monday, and while I ended up purchasing a teardrop reflector, I kind of like the simple round shape as it is.  We’ll see.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 17, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> 🤔 what deal?
> 
> 
> GTs58 said:
> ...



If you can't sell it here lots more people on the other sight w/money to burn.  🎅


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 17, 2022)

Bike looks great by the way. nice job so far.👍 not a middle weight collector even thought I've parted out my share.


----------



## Two wheel toyz (Dec 17, 2022)

If you did not use the SA shifter and cable from the girls bike, I am interested in purchasing. I think they are about an inch longer than the boys and I need one. Darrell


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 17, 2022)

Two wheel toyz said:


> If you did not use the SA shifter and cable from the girls bike, I am interested in purchasing. I think they are about an inch longer than the boys and I need one. Darrell



I did actually, sorry.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> was off a Corvette, which of course never came with a fork crown,



Actually the Corvette did receive a fork crown in '59 and on. I had same issue with my '59 Corvette my replacement fork was off an older model and my fork crown covers the top of the fork darts. Really beautiful bike and nice job on the clean up. Good luck with it.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 30, 2022)

Finally had an opportunity to mount the rear rack I picked up recently.  Yeah, I know it doesn't have four reflectors, but it was A STEAL.


----------

